

GT to cut jobs, wind down sapphire plant; takes aim at Apple - testrun
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/10/us-gt-advanced-tech-bankruptcy-plan-idUSKCN0HZ20820141010

======
pedalpete
"GT Advanced would be liable for $50 million for each violation of the
confidentiality agreement".

Would these legal 'liabilities' be one of the first things shelved in the
restructuring? Or would these contracts last beyond?

~~~
testrun
I am no lawyer, but if I understand it correctly, that is one of the reasons
why they want to restructure.

